# Visa cancellation urgent aqnswer needed



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi all friends, I am very new to this forum. got introduced to it by my friend. I have a urgent query which need to answer,

I am working in bank in sales department here, this is just my first month in bank, but due to some medical emergency in my family as my mother is very sick in my country for which i have to be there and i don't know how many days it will take to come back to me here and will my office provide me leave for those many days. i am deciding to quit my present job. i have not completed even one month in next 10 to 14 days will complete it.

I have just done with medical & biometrics, I don't know that my visa is stamp or not yet on my passport?

I am planning to quit today, so do I need to pay anything to company regarding leaving job, i got recruited locally when I was on visit visa. there is nothing mention on my offer letter that I need to pay in probation anything to company if i quit. So my main question is do I need to pay any thing like visa cancellation fee or something to my employer? I don't care much about ban.

Friends waiting for your urgent reply.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

somduttdalvi12 said:


> Hi all friends, I am very new to this forum. got introduced to it by my friend. I have a urgent query which need to answer,
> 
> I am working in bank in sales department here, this is just my first month in bank, but due to some medical emergency in my family as my mother is very sick in my country for which i have to be there and i don't know how many days it will take to come back to me here and will my office provide me leave for those many days. i am deciding to quit my present job. i have not completed even one month in next 10 to 14 days will complete it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Your number one priority is to get your passport back - as you don't know whether the visa has been stamped - I assume you have not got it at the moment.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for reply, ijust want to know how i can get my passport back easy? and in last week only i done with medical & biometric? so will it get stamp? and how long it will take to get me my passport back how many days? and did i need to pay anything to my employer?


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Its simple, things like this happen in life!! Go and speak to HR and resign immediately. I doubt you will have a notice period. They will need to cancel your visa even though you don't have a resident stamp. The most important things is that you get back home to your mother.


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear all, thanks for all the reply, I am resigning today, but only problem I ask do they charge or not for visa cancellation? I don't know when my visa will get stamp as I said in above post my medical and biometric done last week. i more concern about going home and seeing my mother, but i ask you about cost is just of some my financial issue. if they ask about me to pay for visa cancellation i am already out of money and difficult for me to arrange funds.as i know how i arrange funds to book flight ticket to go back. and how many days it will take for me to get my passport from today?


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

It depends, when you resign your HR dept will tell you however if you dont have any funds what can they do? They could deduct it from the days you have worked for them and thay may cover the costs. You will get you passport back once they have cancelled everything. They may ask you to send a copy of your e-ticket to prove you are leaving the UAE. 

There are not generic answers for these questions. You have to speak to HR and explain your situation. They will give you all the advice you need.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Probation period means : No one month notice, any party can break the contract anytime with no issues at all

Speak to the HR, let the PRO go to the ministry of interior and explain the situation, I am sure you'll find some people with the exact case and immigration officers are understanding.

Now since it is a bank, they'll have a system, I doubt they'll be asking you to pay for visa fees and things like that, only small and bad company do that.

Just leave on a good note and all the best to you and your mom, maybe she has just missed you and gotten sick, once you are back, she'll be all better 

Good luck


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Probation period means : No one month notice, any party can break the contract anytime with no issues at all

Speak to the HR, let the PRO go to the ministry of interior and explain the situation, I am sure you'll find some people with the exact case and immigration officers are understanding.

Now since it is a bank, they'll have a system, I doubt they'll be asking you to pay for visa fees and things like that, only small and bad company do that.

Just leave on a good note and all the best to you and your mom, maybe she has just missed you and gotten sick, once you are back, she'll be all better 

Good luck


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

thank you very much all.


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

dear friends need urgent reply needed? i have resign, I was not in mood to resign but my company was not giving me leave to go back to home on emergency medical reason of my mother health, they said 2 take 2 month advance salary and send home ask ur family to manage to tell you about my family i am only so to my parents no siblings or any one else and my father alone who is in age. of 60 . 

My company suggest me send them money and ask your father to take her to good hospital and get her treated. i felt very bad when they said this, even they know my father alone there managing alone there and he said he need me there as mother want to see meet me once. as she very serious critical any thing may go wrong with her by god grace i will not able to forgive my self and see her again. 

They say as per rule & polices you just joined on 4th march we cant give you leave as per rules & regulations. they not understanding my mother is very serious and very critical i am getting call from my home to come home asap. 

MY COMPANY even said medical certificate i submitted to them they don't find enough proof to feel or understand that my mother is critical with her health condition. and anything can goes wrong with her any time. I am only son of my parents have responsibility of both my parent. and in this situation when they need me if i wont be there then i fell i am not good son or worst one. 

so after all this i decided to resign but they say i need to pay for my visa as i am resigning in my probation. but i really don't have money with me. as i have already send all money to my home for mother health and medical what i received as salary on this month and just kept money to book flight ticket to go back.

now they say till i wont pay money of my visa they wont release me and give my passport. i have just work 22 days, not signed any contract like labor or any thing like that. just signed my offer letter and induction joining paper on first day. and there nothing mention of paying money and all to company if i leave job in probation, still they ask money for visa. even i don't know my visa is stamp or not? as i said i have done my biometric & medical last week Sunday 16 th. so why should i pay money to them? 

And i am also not on direct pay roll of bank it on some other marketing company. I got selected here on visit visa and no air ticket given by my company to come here. so please provide me some solution. so why i pay them?

please give me solution i need to get my passport and go back asap. but no money to pay my employer.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

After reading all the replies before the one above me. I already realized that this was going to happen, somdutt. Your company has invested close to 10,000 AED in your visa process so far. And it's not just 'some company', it's a bank. Bankers.

Until you sign the labor-agreement. They can't actually submit the final proceeding of your visa-process and get your visa stamped on your passport. So this is quite a grey area. All I can advise for you to tell your company straight up that you do NOT have money to pay them back nor can you work in the company anymore. Tell them cancel my visa and ban me. That's all you can do without money to pay back your visa fees. Hopefully once they realize they can't make you work nor make you pay the visa fees, they'll finally listen to their human instinct and give you passport and let you go.

Good luck.


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

dear friend thanks for reply, i will tell you i am not on direct pay roll of any bank. i am on the pay roll of some XYZ marketing company even my offer letter is on there name. and on my employment entry visa it is written sales. so do it cost so much 10,000 DHS . and i will try tomorrow saying that i don't have any funds to pay to you & not interested any more in working as i have to go do or die as my mother is really not very well. hope this work and i get my passport and go back to my mother to see her. if any more suggestion please do let me know and i really don't care if they put ban on me. i just dont want to stuck here. ijust want to go as my family need me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Companies are not allowed to withold passports - you really need to contact your embassy and get them to put pressure on your company to give your passport back due to the urgency.
Passports actually belong to the government, not the individual - so you need them to be reminded of this.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks all again, i ask them for the passport they ARE SO BAD, THEY say you need to pay us the cost of visa they paid for me and salary they paid for this month to get passport & relieving . i told them clearly i don't have funds & i need to reach home ASAP. But after going through lot of research on INTERNET i got to know that i don't need to pay them for visa cost , as i got recruited locally on visit visa, i paid my own airlines fair & even i have not sign any labour contract with them & not also don't know my visa is stamp or not on passport just only done with medical & biometric, only completed 22 days in organization, not even took any advance salary. can i fight with them any how or any way i can get out of this? please help? any even my company is not bank there are there DSA and i am on dsa payrole not on bank and in my employment entry visa it is mention as sales. thy try to take money out of me & try to keep me here so inhuman. friends please give some solution out my time ticking for me to go back. and not given in writing any where i remember to pay any visa cost or any other cost.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've replied on your other post. Call the Ministry of Labor first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks every one for all the suggestion & everything. I hope tomorrow my employer understand me and give me my passport back to go back to my home country to my family without taking any money or creating more problem for me friends please pray for me. that i go back and be with my family without any problem hassle & safely. any more suggestion or any thing welcome.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would really strongly suggest you first speak with the MoL. Then go to your employer knowing where you stand legally so you can speak with confidence and knowing the law is on your side. It makes no sense to speak with them and find you get the same answers that you cannot counter because you do not have the right information.


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

is MOL open today? and what is the no to speak to them? and where is the office of MOL?


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

dear friends, i just had a word with this no 800665, there she took my passport no and confirm my name. she told me i need to serve just one month notice if i want to leave my job & don't require anything to pay to my company. i don't know how she told that and from where she got this information? can i depend/ rely on this information provided to me by lady of call center of MOL just checking my passport no and how? i am just bit confuse on what basis she told me just seeing my passport no that i need to serve only on month notice & not to pay anything to my company just suprise more becuae she told me that i need to give one month notice in probation, do they have any info or data with them? and what if i want to go asap to country?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

somduttdalvi12 said:


> dear friends, i just had a word with this no 800665, there she took my passport no and confirm my name. she told me i need to serve just one month notice if i want to leave my job & don't require anything to pay to my company. i don't know how she told that and from where she got this information? can i depend/ rely on this information provided to me by lady of call center of MOL just checking my passport no and how? i am just bit confuse on what basis she told me just seeing my passport no that i need to serve only on month notice & not to pay anything to my company just suprise more becuae she told me that i need to give one month notice in probation, do they have any info or data with them? and what if i want to go asap to country?


Absolutely you can depend on this. Your passport number is in their system and they can see how far the visa process has progressed. Tomorrow, you go to work and tell them you have been in contact with MoL and this is what they have told you. Give them your resignation in writing and make them sign a copy of the letter to confirm they have received it. If they will not accept, tell them you will report them to the MoL. Stand your ground, you now know your legal rights and can speak with confidence.


----------



## somduttdalvi12 (Mar 17, 2014)

yes & thanks for all the help my friends. will let you know the progress tomorrow i wish 7 pray iwill be in in my home country soon.


----------

